# Australian Open 2009



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2008)

*Melbourne Open 2009*

Hi,

I'd like to propose a competition for your _chance_ to set an Australian Record, perhaps WR, and meet a lot of Australian Cubers.

Venue: *Melbourne Central* (Map)
Date: Saturday the *24th* and Sunday the *25th of January 2009*
Registration: AUD$20 Gift Voucher (you may redeem it)

Reasons behind the date:
- It's towards the end of the school holidays.
- It's in the middle of the Australian Open (Tennis) to encourage international competitors.
- It's just before Australia Day, which should prove to be a weekend that everyone puts aside for something.

Before committing more time and exhausting resources, I'd like to know how many Australians (and international competitors) would definitely be able to make it.

Please confirm via the poll and I'll list you below. Also post your Given Name(s) and Surname if this information isn't already available (i.e. through the WCA listing).

*Confirmed Competitors:*
Todd Baker (Todd)
Nicholas Chen (Rawn)
Reuben David (Jap)
Tim McMahon (TimMc)
Levi Reichelt (Leviticus)
Matthew Reynolds (mattyboy) ???
Sidney Tarray (shidonii)
Matthew Wanstall (Rubixcubematt)
Feliks Zemdegs (fazrulz)

*Semi-confirmed:*
Arnaud van Galen (AvGalen)

*10*

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 6, 2008)

will definately be there if its on the 24-25.


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2008)

definitely. No questions asked


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2008)

Gah, maybe if it were a month earlier


----------



## Rawn (Oct 6, 2008)

It takes a while to get there and back from Sydney and it's near the end of the holidays. When does school start next year?

Definitely Yes if I can get back before the holidays end. Voted Yes. 

Name= Nicholas Chen


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2008)

Rawn said:


> When does school start next year?



In each state *teachers* resume on either the 27th or 28th of January in 2009.

Students resume around the 2nd of February 2009. Please confirm it with your school though. 

Tim.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 6, 2008)

Why not  Yes i should be there, no confirmations yet though but put me down  Im sure Chris, John and Josh would come and as well, i will notify them. 

-Levi Reichelt-


----------



## ccchips296 (Oct 6, 2008)

ahaha sorry levi and everyone else, i cant come if its in melbourne...parents wouldnt let me...ah well, u all have fun  maybe in 2010 i might be able to make it...if it corresponds with the tennis aussie open days.


----------



## 36duong (Oct 7, 2008)

I come back from the US on the 24th 
So even if I could get tickets to Melbourne, I would still be so jet-lagged wouldn't know what an Eastsheen was.


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 12, 2008)

lol, there's not even a choice for "No"? How optimistic.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 12, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> lol, there's not even a choice for "No"? How optimistic.



Not so much optimistic. I just didn't want to incite useless posts or collect similar data 

EDIT: See below.

Tim.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 12, 2008)

i would come but im not an awesome aussie


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 12, 2008)

or live any where near Australia


----------



## Todd (Oct 15, 2008)

Definately yes! (Provided its an official competition).

Name= Todd Baker


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

I voted yes, but it will depend on the cost of flying and on my job. But my intention is to come


----------



## Jap (Oct 16, 2008)

My name is Reuben David.
I would like to compete. Even though I live in Brisbane, my mum said she would drive me to where ever it is.(Even on school days!) I'm pretty young (11.5 years old, but I have got a few decent times like 35 seconds for the 3x3x3. etc.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 16, 2008)

Jap said:


> My name is Reuben David.
> I would like to compete. Even though I live in Brisbane, my mum said she would drive me to where ever it is.(Even on school days!) I'm pretty young (11.5 years old, but I have got a few decent times like 35 seconds for the 3x3x3. etc.



Nice enthusiasm ^^

I'd strongly recommend going by plane though. The cost of petrol plus the stress of driving 1100km might outweigh the cost of two return tickets and accommodation for the night.

I've driven up and down the east coast of Aus a few times and don't mind, but it's not everyones cup of tea ;-P

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Oct 17, 2008)

tim..how do you do the magic that guickly?...haha ur totally goin to own the record...


----------



## TimMc (Oct 17, 2008)

joshuali said:


> tim..how do you do the magic that guickly?...haha ur totally goin to own the record...



heh, I looked at Erik's tutorial on YouTube and changed my method drastically :-D

I haven't practiced it much this week but I can do 1.45 without any practice. Close to 1 or sub 1 requires more >.<

Tim.


----------



## shidonii (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes I will definately come unless something pops up.
Name: Sidney Tarray.


----------



## jkcuber (Oct 17, 2008)

I put yes but I am not 100% sure, will only come if it is offcial. What events will there be?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 17, 2008)

jkcuber said:


> I put yes but I am not 100% sure, will only come if it is offcial. What events will there be?
> 
> name Jason Karmas



Rubik's 3x3x3 Speed/OH/BLD
2x2x2 Speed/OH
4x4x4 Speed
5x5x5 Speed
Megaminx
Rubik's Magic
Rubik's Master Magic
Square-1
et cetera

Once a group of competitors have been confirmed (their interest), it'll be easier to determine which events to run.

Tim.


----------



## Jap (Oct 17, 2008)

I may aswell tell you the puzzles I have and stuff, since you wanted to know about what events we should do.
I currently have:
2 3x3x3 Rubik's Cubes
1 2x2x2 Cube
1 4x4x4 Cube
1 5x5x5 Cube

I also will have a Megaminx, Pyraminx and a Skewb, by the competition.

EDIT: I am used to driving up and down the east coast of Australia, at the end of year and half year holidays, I drive down there to where I used to live (Victoria).


----------



## Rawn (Oct 18, 2008)

I was wondering if you would be selling anything there?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2008)

Rawn said:


> I was wondering if you would be selling anything there?



Maybe a Meffert's Megaminx $40 (new) and V-CUBE 6 $expensive (not broken in). Although you could probably order them online 

Good point though. It might be worth selling some DIYs to the general public already assembled to get some decent cubes in peoples hands.

Unless Seven Towns sponsors the competition, in which case I'd advocate their brand 

Tim.


----------



## jkcuber (Oct 19, 2008)

do you just need to turn up on the day


----------



## TimMc (Oct 19, 2008)

jkcuber said:


> do you just need to turn up on the day



Yeah pretty much. You can register on the day.

But without a definite number of competitors it's impossible to justify hosting the event.

We could host it and "hope" that people will come but that's highly risky.

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 19, 2008)

TimMc said:


> jkcuber said:
> 
> 
> > do you just need to turn up on the day
> ...



Yeah, I'm kinda scared that we wont get enough competitors for an official comp. We Minimum amount of people is like 12 or something isn't it?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 19, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda scared that we wont get enough competitors for an official comp. We Minimum amount of people is like 12 or something isn't it?



I'd like to get high schools and universities interested >.<

They seem to be more concerned about turning over a profit though

Tim.


----------



## Jap (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe we should add some events if people have them like Skewb, Pyraminx Ultimate. Just remember, only a suggestion.


----------



## Michael_Chai (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sure that I'll be there!
NO problems!


----------



## Asmium (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd love to come, unfortunately I'm in Queensland


----------



## TimMc (Oct 23, 2008)

Jap said:


> Maybe we should add some events if people have them like Skewb, Pyraminx Ultimate. Just remember, only a suggestion.



We're pretty much limited to the list of events here (unless the regulations are changed in early 2009 with the addition of more).

We can probably have some novelty events on the side, time permitting, but I don't think the results would be recognised by the WCA.

I'd like to see more events too, but there needs to be a good demand. I suppose, worst comes to worst, we could have the full 17 events plus novelty events with 2-3 different people participating in each event. Has anyone tried a schedule like this before?

Tim.


----------



## jkcuber (Oct 24, 2008)

I would like to compete in Rubik clock 3x3 4x4 2x2 and maybe square 1 although I am slow at it. in my 3x3 i average around 30sec 2x2 around 10sec 4x4 arond 3mins squre 1 3mins and clock 20 to 10sec


----------



## Jap (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got my pyraminx, megaminx and skewb today.

Pyraminx average: 20-30ish seconds
Megaminx average: 11mins (I know, I suck)
Skewb average: 1-2mins.


----------



## anders (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it's up to the organisers to decide upon the events. Unofficial events are allowed during comptetitions: 

9e4) Other events may be held during a competition, but will be unofficial and therefore not part of the official results of the competition.

and even if the results are not acknowleded by the WCA, they are listed here: http://www.speedcubing.com/results . Some of these events might eventually become official...




TimMc said:


> Jap said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should add some events if people have them like Skewb, Pyraminx Ultimate. Just remember, only a suggestion.
> ...


----------



## TimMc (Oct 28, 2008)

anders said:


> and even if the results are not acknowleded by the WCA, they are listed here: http://www.speedcubing.com/results . Some of these events might eventually become official..



Ooh, cheers 

Tim.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 28, 2008)

In your first competition, you may just want to focus on official events. Don't try to extend yourself too much by having a ton of events. You especially don't want to bump an official events due to time constraints because of holding unofficial events.


----------



## Jap (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm gonna make a YouTube video to get more participants.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2008)

Jap said:


> I'm gonna make a YouTube video to get more participants.



Cool 

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Nov 8, 2008)

Jap said:


> I'm gonna make a YouTube video to get more participants.



What are you planning to do? I might do something to promote it as well.


----------



## Jap (Nov 9, 2008)

Just gonna say that there will be one and sign up at speedsolving.com and go to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6746 to learn more.


----------



## Jap (Nov 9, 2008)

Just uploaded it to YouTube. Here's the link:
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=bdJ_ZBrfUJE


----------



## aznblur (Nov 9, 2008)

I can only go if it's 17th-18th.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 12, 2008)

I suppose it would be fair to call it the "Melbourne Open 2009" as you'd expect there to be Opens in capital cities before an Australian/Australasia Nationals 

Word of mouth is the best way (and general advertisement offline). Not many cubers in Australia come across these websites so it stands to reason that anything online should just serve to provide more information about the competition and pre-registration.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2008)

well, i think we should definitely have at least 12 people, so that makes it able to be official.


----------



## mazei (Nov 17, 2008)

I might go but I gotta ask my dad and get a flight and make sure my sister is in Melbourne. I'll do my best to attend.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 17, 2008)

mazei said:


> I might go but I gotta ask my dad and get a flight and make sure my sister is in Melbourne. I'll do my best to attend.



Nice 

I'd like to get some fellow melb cubers that might be interested in:
- scrambling
- judging
- registration help
- setup help
- promotional video clips

PM/IRC/IM me if you're interested @ timzone8(AT)hotmail(D)com

Tim.


----------



## stallard (Nov 18, 2008)

*venue location*

im definently going, but need to know exactly where it is held?? can any one answer this for me


----------



## TimMc (Nov 18, 2008)

stallard said:


> im definently going, but need to know exactly where it is held?? can any one answer this for me



The proposed location is Melbourne Central, Level 1 near the Shot Tower. I.e. Below the Seiko Watch where there's a bunch of circular seats.

I'm a bit injured at the moment, I'm working on a promo video and will be talking more with GPT.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2008)

I can definitely help with anything you need - including the promo vid.


----------



## xpboy (Nov 18, 2008)

of cuz i will in! that's great!


----------



## Rawn (Nov 23, 2008)

Quick question: What time would it be held?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 23, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Quick question: What time would it be held?



Likely to be 10am until 6-7pm.

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Nov 23, 2008)

Why is the comp held over two days? It seems possible to just do all the events on saturday.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 23, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Why is the comp held over two days? It seems possible to just do all the events on saturday.



Yeah, if we expect 11 or 12 people to turn up... But ideally we'd want 20 or so x.x

Keep in mind that 4x4 and 5x5 take ages to scramble ;-P

Tim.


----------



## Bob (Nov 25, 2008)

Even with 20 people, one day should be more than enough time, shouldn't it?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2008)

Bob said:


> Even with 20 people, one day should be more than enough time, shouldn't it?



Hmm, it took us 4 hours with 7 people and 7 events.... I don't want to underestimate the amount of time >.<

Although one day would make it more financially viable 

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Nov 25, 2008)

WHAT!! The Unofficial comp took 4 hours?????


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Even with 20 people, one day should be more than enough time, shouldn't it?
> ...



It could have been alot faster though. Is Avg confirmed? Btw, Levi said that he might not make it. Oh and another thing, will we have events such as master magic, square 1 etc, if only 2 or 3 people are interested?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> It could have been alot faster though. Is Avg confirmed? Btw, Levi said that he might not make it. Oh and another thing, will we have events such as master magic, square 1 etc, if only 2 or 3 people are interested?



AvG isn't confirmed. We need some speedcubers to confirm. I can bring a bunch of newbies along (i.e. 12) but without some real competition....

We can do some of the side events if there's time. What did you've in mind and who would be participating in them?

Tim.


----------



## mazei (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry guys, I can't go due to the fact that the ticket price for me is just quite high. Basically what I mean is, it doesn't seem worth it for me to pay so much money just for an official competition when I know I will be making one here in Malaysia.

Sorry.


----------



## aznblur (Nov 25, 2008)

So its on the 24th and 25th for sure?

I'm not sure if I can make that, because I'm going to be in Melbourne for a week around 13th ish, for a week only.

><"


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2008)

aznblur said:


> So its on the 24th and 25th for sure?
> 
> I'm not sure if I can make that, because I'm going to be in Melbourne for a week around 13th ish, for a week only.
> 
> ><"



It hasn't been confirmed.

Tim.


----------



## Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Hmm, it took us 4 hours with 7 people and 7 events.... I don't want to underestimate the amount of time >.<



4 hours seems very long for 7 people. was there an hour or two lunch break?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, it took us 4 hours with 7 people and 7 events.... I don't want to underestimate the amount of time >.<
> ...



There was a 30min break but we lost a lot of time with scrambling 

The format resulted in one or two people scrambling for the rest and interchanging between events. 5x5x5 took a while to scramble >.<

Tim.


----------



## Jap (Nov 27, 2008)

Got my V-cubes on Monday. I'm practicing. (I'm so slow.) Can't wait for the Comp!!!


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2008)

Just checking Tim, is this 100% going ahead, i dont really mind whether its official or not (although i would like that  ) We should have 15 people, because Ninja isnt on the list, and also, you can bring some Uni friends.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Just checking Tim, is this 100% going ahead, i dont really mind whether its official or not (although i would like that  ) We should have 15 people, because Ninja isnt on the list, and also, you can bring some Uni friends.



If every speedcuber in Australia came along we *might* scrape through enough but even with the 12 confirmed here about 5-6 of them don't think that they can make it. It'd be a lot easier to organise if there were some more cubers to delegate tasks to.

Nothing is confirmed at the moment. GPT are interested in hosting us and Speedstacks Australia are willing to lease their equipment to us. We need to promote speedcubing a bit and source out those cubers who haven't seen forums like this, or find those who put down a cube a few years ago because they lost the urge to compete do to lack of competition.

I'm working flat out 9-5 Mon-Fri with one job, and then doing another part time until midnight. On top of that there's another two jobs... so I'm pretty flat out and short of time for organising this. Before it was exams, and now it's too many jobs... We need a few more cubers who're legally adults to help out with organising 

Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 29, 2008)

I talked a bit with Ron about this competition tonight. If I come I would like to see a 2-day competition with at least 20 people. It doesn't seem this is going to happen though 

I need to save some free time for travelling in the US and for the big adventure tour to Worlds. I would really like to travel Australia as well, but I think it will be 2010 for me.

If the competition is going to be bigger than I seem to think it is, please let me know. I really like the idea of a 2 or 3 week travel through Aussi-land and having a good competition there would make me change my mind


----------



## TimMc (Nov 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> please let me know. I really like the idea of a 2 or 3 week travel through Aussi-land and having a good competition there would make me change my mind



I'll keep you updated. Found a few more cubers, but yeah - the turnout still isn't looking that great :-(

Tim.


----------



## aznblur (Nov 30, 2008)

I can only come if its somewhere between 10th-20th.

Well actually, anytime before the 20th.


----------



## mattyboy (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah i think i will go my name is Matthew Reynolds


----------



## Tyson (Dec 1, 2008)

What's the airport in Australia we should be looking for? What's the airport code?

Can someone do a quick price check from airports such as JFK, SFO, and LAX?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 1, 2008)

well since it is in melbourne, I would think the airport that you would look for would b Melbourne international airport. But the suburb that it's in is Tullamarine, so either one of those two. Maybe ,if it was cheaper, you could fly to sydney, then take a really cheap plane ticket from there to melbourne. If you were looking to do that, the two airlines i would suggest would be either Jet Star, or Tiger Airways. hope this helps


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2008)

Melbourne International airport - Tyson, you could delegate our competition, and go touristing?? all around Australia! Or, just go sightseeing in Melbourne, your choice.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 1, 2008)

The code is MEL 

Qantas doesn't seem to load on my browser. The HTTP header it's sending as a response is some retarded SUN thing and the encoding is failing :-/

Tim.


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 3, 2008)

Where abouts in Melbourne Central? Was there today buying some christmas presents and the only place feasable for a competition (in my eyes) was the food court but there would be so many people there. I'll come but my times are pathetic so I dunno if i'll compete (pathetic=1:xx.xx averages)

I can help with some set up if you like, I'm 18 so I'm of age, let me know

Cheers


----------



## TimMc (Dec 3, 2008)

GerrySly said:


> Where abouts in Melbourne Central? Was there today buying some christmas presents and the only place feasable for a competition (in my eyes) was the food court but there would be so many people there. I'll come but my times are pathetic so I dunno if i'll compete (pathetic=1:xx.xx averages)
> 
> I can help with some set up if you like, I'm 18 so I'm of age, let me know
> 
> Cheers



Hey,

Most likely on the level below the Seiko Clock/Watch near the base of the Shot Tower. There's a fair amount of room on the pink* floor there for a stage to setup.

Sub 2 minutes would be an ideal time for the competition but if people can do it in 5 minutes that's ok too 

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Dec 3, 2008)

btw...does anyone need any cubes from cube4you in melbourne....cuz if you do ....i can get them in HK and post to it to you guys wen i com eover in march....then you'll save the shipping cost??


----------



## TimMc (Dec 3, 2008)

joshuali said:


> btw...does anyone need any cubes from cube4you in melbourne....cuz if you do ....i can get them in HK and post to it to you guys wen i com eover in march....then you'll save the shipping cost??



lol, yeah maybe a few. I've just received some messages on Youtube about getting DIYs in Australia lol 

I'd like a few Old Type A and some Type D. Although I doubt they stock them x.x

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Dec 3, 2008)

don't think i'll be able to find old type A but surely some type Ds
how mush is domesitc postal fee in aus?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 3, 2008)

joshuali said:


> don't think i'll be able to find old type A but surely some type Ds
> how mush is domesitc postal fee in aus?



500g parcel is AUD$5.50 which could carry 3-4 cubes I think.

http://www1.auspost.com.au/pac/aus_parcel.asp

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2008)

joshuali said:


> don't think i'll be able to find old type A but surely some type Ds
> how mush is domesitc postal fee in aus?



ill take a c4you pyraminx, and a type a II


----------



## joshuali (Dec 4, 2008)

how bout you guys tell me what you want to get..i'll get bank account wen i land in aus....get paypal...then send stuff to tim...and he'll distribute to you guys?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 4, 2008)

joshuali said:


> btw...does anyone need any cubes from cube4you in melbourne....cuz if you do ....i can get them in HK and post to it to you guys wen i com eover in march....then you'll save the shipping cost??



*Not certain about anything yet*
but is it possible if you could get a c4y pyraminx and a JSK? maybe a magic.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 4, 2008)

joshuali said:


> how bout you guys tell me what you want to get..i'll get bank account wen i land in aus....get paypal...then send stuff to tim...and he'll distribute to you guys?



Sounds ok 

Tim.


----------



## aznblur (Dec 5, 2008)

Do we have a set date yet? 

I need to know when it is pretty soon, cause my whole family is going down to melbourne, to coincide with this competition...


----------



## TimMc (Dec 5, 2008)

aznblur said:


> Do we have a set date yet?
> 
> I need to know when it is pretty soon, cause my whole family is going down to melbourne, to coincide with this competition...



Sorry, there's no set date yet. We'll need some more people to chip in with organising if it's going to happen. :-/

Tim.


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 5, 2008)

What sort of things need to be organised Tim? I might be able to lend a hand...


----------



## TimMc (Dec 5, 2008)

Equipment:
- Tables
- Seats
- Stop watches
- Cube-covers (boxes) to hide scrambled cubes
- A stage of sorts
- Something to keep the general public from walking up to competitors who're competing

Most important:
- Competitors!

Then the venue needs to be confirmed. And then advertisement (I can help a bit in this area). Although I can't do everything 

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Dec 5, 2008)

wt is a JSK?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 5, 2008)

joshuali said:


> wt is a JSK?



sorry, Japanese speedcubing kit.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 15, 2008)

8a)	Guidelines for a competition to become *official *according to the *WCA*:
8a1) The WCA Board must approve the competition.
8a2) The WCA regulations must be followed.
8a3) There must be a WCA delegate (appointed by WCA Board) attending the competition.
8a4) The competition must be *clearly announced*, and should be announced *at least a month before the competition starts*.
8a5) The competition must have at least 12 competitors.
8a6) The competition must be accessible for the public.
8a7) The Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement.

There is still so much that is unsure about this competition 
I am still considering going there for about 2 weeks, but time is running out and I need to make final plans because I will be going on wintersport on the 31st of january.

Also, 19 Jan - 1 Feb 2009 - The start of the tennis calendar is the Australian Open held in Melbourne over 2 weeks in January.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 8a)	Guidelines for a competition to become *official *according to the *WCA*:
> 8a1) The WCA Board must approve the competition.
> 8a2) The WCA regulations must be followed.
> 8a3) There must be a WCA delegate (appointed by WCA Board) attending the competition.
> ...



8a1 <-- hasn't been submitted for approval
8a2 <-- yup 
8a3 <-- yourself of Joshua? 
8a4 <-- I can't see it being announced within the next fortnight...
8a5 <-- having trouble with that, late January seems unsuitable for people
8a6 <-- proposed venue is publicly accessible (but not confirmed due to lack of numbers)
8a7 <-- I've 3 handy, and Speedstacks Australia have offered to let us hire their equipment

As it's been said, I'm pretty busy with work at the moment and help would be appreciated from fellow aussies ^^ A few speedcubers are really enthusiastic but a fair amount are apathetic as to whether or not the competition takes place... which makes it hard to confirm numbers. It'd just end up being a turnout like the unofficial competition otherwise, only this time it would be in a better venue and someone would be out of pocket :-/

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 15, 2008)

tim, you can most definately use my timer and stackmat for the comp, IF its going to happen. why wont other cubers be exited about a comp.........


----------



## TimMc (Dec 16, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> why wont other cubers be exited about a comp.........



For the most part they're intimidated by 12yos :-/ lol

Tim


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 8a)	Guidelines for a competition to become *official *according to the *WCA*:
> 8a1) The WCA Board must approve the competition.
> 8a2) The WCA regulations must be followed.
> 8a3) There must be a WCA delegate (appointed by WCA Board) attending the competition.
> ...




1. KK
2. Yes.
3. We need Tyson and Arnaud to confirm that they definitely cannot make it. Our other options are getting Joshua to become a delegate, so we would need to contact Ron about that. I dont think that we have any other options.

However, for future reference, i think we should film parts of the event for the WCA board to review, and if possible, make Tim an official Australian delegate. I have a webcam available so we can leave that on all day broadcasting.

4. *ONE MONTH BEFORE THE COMPETITION STARTS* So if this is going to be official, we better get cracking.

5. Should be OK. Some others havent answered the poll who are interested in attending.

6. Easy, we just need Tim to confirm the venue.

7. Tim - its up to you.


I can help in any way possible. 

I think the most important thing at this stage is to work out whether the competition will be official. If so, we need to confirm the venue and speedstacks equimpent. ( I'm sure that we will have enough mats and timers) We will then need to announce the competition.

Displays?

If it isn't official, we will not need the displays and timers, as we have enough timers already and displays will cost too much even to hire. We need to confirm the venue and date. I can take care of reminder emails and pms to make sure no-one forgets its on. Remember to tell people that 20 dollars is he entry fee, but it can be spent in Melbourne central.

By the way Tim, do you want to meet Matt and I on Sunday? and we can discuss the competiton.

If for some reason this cannot go ahead, we can organise a competition at Matt's church - (dont worry its not a altar, pews church) We can hire the function room again. This can be easter holidays?


Thanks

Feliks


----------



## TimMc (Dec 17, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> 4. *ONE MONTH BEFORE THE COMPETITION STARTS* So if this is going to be official, we better get cracking.
> 
> 5. Should be OK. Some others havent answered the poll who are interested in attending.
> 
> ...



I'll be heading home this Sunday and returning the following, so I wont be able to make it to the church this weekend.

It's a bit hard to boast about 12 or so competitors to GPT, but I'm sure they'd be happy either way. Unless they've other companies that want to pay more to use the venue that day.

We really need a Rubik's Cube Club lol  It would make it a lot easier with some form of entity and a group of people to back it. At the moment there's a few individuals that are keen on the idea, but a few are concerned about the turnout etc.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2008)

So it doesnt look official from here.........


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 17, 2008)

TimMc said:


> We really need a Rubik's Cube Club lol  It would make it a lot easier with some form of entity and a group of people to back it. At the moment there's a few individuals that are keen on the idea, but a few are concerned about the turnout etc.
> 
> Tim.



If they are concerned of the turnout, that would be pretty stupid. All things take time. Sure, it may be a bit disappointing if only a few people start it and show up, but you start it anyway and then advertise, and it will eventually grow. And even if we have a small comp, we could probably still get it on the news, which will probably get people involved and join the cube club. These are just my views on what could probably happen if we act now.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 17, 2008)

My predictions, based on my organising experience and the trend in this thread:

* It will be organised
* It will not be official
* Tyson and I will not be there 
* _15 _people will pre-register, _11 _of them will show up, _4.2_ other "speedcubers" will show up as well and _5.41_ locals/passer-by's will attend after a little pursuation
* All competitors will have had a great time
* All organisers will be proud, but semi-exhausted
* After analysing the video, the WCA will supply hints/tips/recommendations that need to be followed for the next Australian tournament
* That tournament will be in "Australian Spring" 2009
* People will not drink enough (coffee!!!)
* Pizza and chinese will be the foods of choice

Have fun everyone and see you during "Australian Spring Open 2009"


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooh I could come in spring!


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2008)

Spring - noooo!!!!! , that's next September!
Wait, Arnaud, did you include the fact that its summer here right now?
Is the date still going to be 24/25th of Jan?
If the comp is for spring, we can have another small comp at matt's church during easter holidays??? (No prizes this time Tim  )




Mmm. chinese food sounds great.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> (No prizes this time Tim



lol, already got enough tiles?

Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Spring - noooo!!!!! , that's next September!
> *Wait, Arnaud, did you include the fact that its summer here right now?*
> Is the date still going to be 24/25th of Jan?
> If the comp is for spring, we can have another small comp at matt's church during easter holidays??? (No prizes this time Tim  )...





AvGalen said:


> ...
> * After analysing the video, the WCA will supply hints/tips/recommendations that need to be followed for *the next Australian tournament*
> ** That tournament will be in "Australian Spring" 2009*



In case it is still not clear:
The "soon to be held" competition will in "Australian Summer" (winter where I live)
What I expect to be "the next Australian tournament" will be in "Australian Spring" (autumn where I live)


----------



## aznblur (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm coming down to Melbourne on the 5th. Only going to be staying for a few days. It'd be awesome if we could have a meetup sometime then.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 21, 2008)

aznblur said:


> I'm coming down to Melbourne on the 5th. Only going to be staying for a few days. It'd be awesome if we could have a meetup sometime then.



I'll be at uni each day until 12:30pm so I'm up for a meet.

Tim.


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 21, 2008)

I can come in whenever so I'm up for a meet as well, I'd love to meet some cubers and improve my times


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2008)

Me too. I'll be back from Sydney on the 5th. I can meet up on tuesdays, fridays, thursdays and weekends.


----------



## jkcuber (Dec 23, 2008)

is it possible to only go on 1 day


----------



## TimMc (Dec 23, 2008)

jkcuber said:


> is it possible to only go on 1 day



I doubt it's going to happen in exactly one month from now :-(

It's possible to organise the events so that people can participate in some on just one day. But you'd probably miss out on some events by only turning up on one day. This would ideally be announced a month in advanced, i.e. now but... >.<

Tim.


----------



## stallard (Dec 26, 2008)

i really like the idea of a cube club. i cant wait to go to my first cube comp it will be sick as... i have been thinkung of going over seas just to speed cube in a comp..


----------



## Faz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi. I don't know when and if i will get internet access over the next week and a bit. I will regain access on January 5th.

Cube club sounds like a good idea. We can have regular meetings at melbourne central. 

Regarding the competition. I think that we should eliminate all events that would have 5 or less competitors. This means bye bye to sq 1, pyra, megaminx, and master magic. Does anyone even have a master magic?

Location and Date: We should definitely hold it before school holidays are over, because people coming from sydney and brisbane are only available at those times. If 1 month is too close, then we should change the date to easter holidays. However, take account the fact that we organised and ran a great competition at the church and we only started organising it about as month prior to the date.

Tim - can you get melbourne central booked? If not - is matt's church still open? I think that room was fine, there is plenty of space for at least 30 people. So, if melbourne central is unavailable , I say we have another bash at the church function room. If so, it would be around 2 bucks to enter.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 26, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Tim - can you get melbourne central booked? If not - is matt's church still open? I think that room was fine, there is plenty of space for at least 30 people. So, if melbourne central is unavailable , I say we have another bash at the church function room. If so, it would be around 2 bucks to enter.



Yeah it's possible. But we should have some more unofficial competitions until the turnout increases. Maybe have it fortnightly on weekends.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 27, 2008)

I say monthly. We can start getting the club together and register people.


----------

